# Hillbilly Deluxe



## guttruck (Oct 20, 2011)

:rofl:Hillbilly Deluxe 
On one Saturday afternoon in May we were called out to a trailer park in the big city of blablabla. The initial call was for a small house fire with a burn victim. Now I’m from a small hillbilly town in North Alabama but my partner (Mr. Medic) is from some big town in Yankee land. We roll up on scene to two trailers one separated by a chain link fence. Out in the yard of one of the trailers there are about a billion dogs. One extremely hillbilly male comes out of the first trailer and says in a deep hillbilly accent Getomoutaherdog. Mr. Medic is looking at me like WTF did he say but I completely understood him. So we walk into this trailer. Now this trailer is not messy but there is about one inch of dust everywhere. No Mr. Medic is a huge germaphobe (this guy double gloves and where’s a face shield at times) so he is freaking out. We eventually get to where the burn vic is. Now this lady is completely naked (she is a sober 2 and a drunk 4) sitting in a tub of nasty *** water. The bathroom has a fine coat of drywall dust everywhere. I make the lady pull the stopper on the tub to drain the water. We get the lady on to the stretcher and in the back of the truck. Mr. Medic begins providing care to the pt. 
At this point squad one is on scene. Squad one and I go to investigate the trailer that the burn vic came from.  We walk into the house and the couch is completely melted to the ground. Now we notice outside the house that the meter box is missing. Now in the big city of blablabla if you are caught stealing power they don’t just cut your power off they take the whole line and meter (now who’s the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored. Now say what you want about hillbillies they are crafty people. In this house this lady has a setup that would baffle you. At the start of this loupe there is a car battery, off the battery comes an extension cord, splice at the end of the cord is a headlight from a car (because we got to see), off the light comes another cord to a window unit sitting on a folding chair (because we got to say cool), off the ac a cord goes to a cigarette lighter this has a splitter plugged into it (because lighters are over rated), off the other one it goes to a power inverter (now we are getting crafty), off the power inverter a cord goes to a battery charger (smart), now the battery charger goes to the battery completing the loupe. Once again hillbillies are some crafty people. 
BTW lady finally tells us she burned herself cooking meth to mainline


----------



## McGoo (Oct 20, 2011)

So she created an infinite energy loop? Impressive!


----------



## guttruck (Oct 20, 2011)

The batterys eventualy die.....the 5 duralast car batterys siting on the porch should have tiped me off lol


----------



## pa132399 (Oct 22, 2011)

rednecks are very crafty people. that one made me laugh a little bit


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 22, 2011)

I was one of those "big city medics" in a little town not to long ago. you southerners never cease to amaze me with your craftiness.


----------



## vamike (Oct 23, 2011)

Sounds exactly like where I live!


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Oct 23, 2011)

Now where they wired in series or in parallel? If it was in parallel with the battery charger in series, that would be insane. I'm an electrical engineering major. I know I'm studying something not really related to medicine, but I'm working on a middle ground for a career.


----------

